# Catamaran?



## Fish-n-Fur

Anyone with a Catamaran who wouldn't mind discussing their boat? pm me, thanks.
jp


----------



## feelin' wright

PM sent


----------



## Fish-n-Fur

*Cat boat*

Gents i appreciate your pms and have sent replies, thanks. Still looking for input from any others.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur

guess Cats haven't made a bid splash in this area yet, but thanks for the replies i've gotten :thumbsup:
jp


----------



## spinealigner

what specific questions do you have?
Have owned a 2665 Glacier Bay.


----------



## JoeyWelch

As long as I own a offshore boat, It will be a CAT. Unless I win the lottery. Then I'll have a cat on the bow of my big boat!!

But for now I'll be fishing out of my Worldcat 226. Which I love.


----------



## coolbluestreak

Are you asking about cat boats or or diving out of cat boats?
If you asking about the boat in general, you'll probably have better luck in the boat section...


----------



## Fish-n-Fur

coolbluestreak said:


> Are you asking about cat boats or or diving out of cat boats?
> If you asking about the boat in general, you'll probably have better luck in the boat section...


this section, diving, thx.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur

jlw1972 said:


> As long as I own a offshore boat, It will be a CAT. Unless I win the lottery. Then I'll have a cat on the bow of my big boat!!
> 
> But for now I'll be fishing out of my Worldcat 226. Which I love.


have read and seen great things about WC boats, and was seriously thinking about the 29CC. but it's so big and heavy and would be a real brut to trailer. granted the layout is superb and the fit/finish is top rate. most posts i read are about older boats, and I plan on keeping it awhile so want something 2-3 yrs old. want it for mostly diving/spearing, some fishing, and at times taking the family/friends out as well (e.g. 4 JUL at P'cola...if the Angels fly again  )

Biggest concern is for longevity/qlty workmanship, good/great layout for uses mentioned above, weight & efficiency, and trailerable. don't want/need a tower.

Freeman 33 is a beast, but too spartan, boxy, and too big for me; and the Amaracat 27 is about the same but smaller...IMO. However, both these boat mfgs are on the cutting edge with their materials and buildouts = excellent qlty.

ain't askin for much...but still lookin :whistling: gonna look closer at the Calcutta here in a little bit. 

happy hunting!
jp


----------



## JoeyWelch

No doubt that the bigger they get the more trouble they are to trailer but that is something you will get use too over time and then you really won't give trailering it a second thought. I would recommend getting the biggest you can handle or in my case, AFFORD. Once you get offshore, They SHRINK! Especially when you it gets a bit choppy or rough.

Good luck in your hunt. Hope you find the one that makes you happy.


----------



## coolbluestreak

Fish-n-Fur said:


> this section, diving, thx.


I don't own one but I have dove with Millertime, Toner and jspooney out of their cats and I don't have a complaint about any of them, Glacier Bay, World Cat and Twin vee respectively.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur

ROGER CoolStreak, i've talked to a couple of them recently, thx.


----------



## MillerTime

Fish-n-Fur said:


> ROGER CoolStreak, i've talked to a couple of them recently, thx.


From what we PM'd back and forth about trailering. I just pulled my boat back and forth to Venice and the gas bill was not enjoyable. They are heavy boats and my truck pulls it very well but watching that gas gauge steadily tick down :thumbdown:


----------



## coolbluestreak

Need to chip that thing Brandon, makes a big differance in those diesels.


----------



## Nat

those Calcutta 263 cats sure do impress me

I have a little 19 tideline cat


if I had the coins I would have a Calcutta


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

Now if we are talking about if money is no object...

I would get the *Battle Star*!


----------



## Rich Lacour

Trailered my ProKat from Destin to West Palm earlier this year and made the 200 mile run to Marsh Harbor. Boat performed like a champ and has tons of room behind the leaning post.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur

RICH - Can you tell a little more about your boat, like: 
- model (i can look it up for specs)
- engines using
- performance #s
- and what brand/model of boarding ladder you have (i really like that style/type)? 
Thanks much - jp

Whachum - that boat you mention is huge, but not practical for my needs. Happy hunting!


----------



## Rich Lacour

The brand is ProKat. My boat is a 28' center console made in 2006. I am fairly certain that the company went out of business several years ago.

Mine is powered with twin Yammy 225 four strokes...40 mph at WOT. I do have 200 ft. of anchor chain on the boat so it has a lot of excess weight.

The ladder came on the boat and I think it is the standard ladder on all ProKats. It is great...3 steps and 2 nice hand rails which makes getting out of the water in full gear, save for fins, very easy.


----------



## dailysaw

Iv got a Caracal. Not the biggest in the fleet but what an awesome all around rig. Iv done just about everything in her that I would do in a 26. If I had a load of money that Calcutta is fine!


----------



## Sea Rover

Rich Lacour said:


> Trailered my ProKat from Destin to West Palm earlier this year and made the 200 mile run to Marsh Harbor. Boat performed like a champ and has tons of room behind the leaning post.


I spy an Antares 42 in the background, the new 44 model and the Discover Bluewater 50 are my favorites.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur

i believe the calcutta is over $100k , but customizable . 

RICH - thanks for the feedback, and i believe you're right about ProCat going out of business. your boat looks nice, and that water she's sitting in is gorgeous! How heavy is your towing set-up (boat,motor,trailer), and what size vhcl are you towing it with....150/1500 vs 250/2500 vs other, and gas or diesel? and how did it perform on your S. FL trip? ...i won't ask about a fuel burn.


----------



## dailysaw

100k wow that's high for a 26. When I researched them a couple years ago one selling point was the low hp it took to power and run efficiently. Something like twin 70 or 90's etec. They even showed it planing and running on only one engine. I was impressed just to much money for me.


----------



## Rich Lacour

The water is just off of Elbow Caye in the Abacos. I had a Denali, but had to upgrade to a F-250. The transmission on the Denali would start to overheat after towing it about an hour or so. 

The total weight is around 7k, but loaded with fuel and equipment it is closer to 9k lbs.

The truck is diesel and only got around 8 mpg on the hwy at 70mph. The burn on the boat is about 1.3 - 1.5mpg. We made the 200 mile trip with plenty of fuel to spare.


----------



## Riledup

*cat*

I have a 226 world cat and love it. Cats have a few drawbacks but I believe all the benefits outweigh them. PM me if you any specific questions. Plan on taking her out tomorrow.


----------



## Gorfjdon

this section, diving, thx.


----------



## dailysaw

Gorfjdon said:


> this section, diving, thx.


Welcome to the forum! All we need is more police like you... So glad your paying attention to what goes what. Keep up the good work all 6 posts and all


----------



## Sea-r-cy

I have a 26' Twin Vee Weekender. Great fishing/diving platform. BTY, it's for sale. I'm moving to a smaller boat, most of my fishing buddies are getting older, we just don't fish often enough to warrant a larger boat.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f50/2003-twin-vee-140-suzuki-4-stroke-221322/


​


----------

